# any advice please walking and toilet



## Show girl (Mar 20, 2013)

hi i have a 18 week old puppy , i am having trouble with walking her she doesnt seem to want to go , also when out at park she does not go to the toilet she waits till we get home and then does it in the garden ?

has anyone experienced there puppy having mad 10 minutes running around like a lunatic then carms down instantly does anyone know the reason to why they do this ? 

many thanks Amy.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Some pups are funny, they only seem to feel safe doing the toilet in their garden, start taking her out in the garden and giving her a toilet command like 'pee pee'. 'Be clean' 'get busy' or any word or phrase that's only going to be used to toilet time. When she states doing it when you say. You can start using the command when your out side. 



Then. You can stop rewarding her for toileting in the garden and she will do it outside for the reward instead. 



The mad puppy dash is normal, sometimes they grow out of it other time they will have the odd mad moment. It's just part of the puppy phase.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Beau took a while before she would toilet out on walks so don't worry totally normal and yes the mad half hour is normal too x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola was the same, she would go for her walk and save herself for when she got back to her own garden. It didn't take her too long to realise that one patch of grass is the same as another! She also did the crazy doodle-dash most evenings until she was about 5 or 6 months I think. Now (11 months) they rarely happen. I quite miss them, they always made me giggle!!


----------



## Show girl (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you ever so much really appreciate all your advice x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine still have their half hour madtime every evening when we all come home. They get very excited and although they are walked twice a day they still have extra energy to burn off.


----------

